# Changing user name?



## Jonathan C. (Feb 26, 2007)

My name no longer really fits me, its in a different stage of my life. That I have passed, and I would like to change it if possible.

If that isn't possible I understand. I would like to probably change it to my full name, or something like that. I don't know yet, I don't want to put the cart before the horse so to speak. Just wondering.


Thanks
~Jonathan


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Forum member name changes*

Jonathan,

Only forum admin team can change member names.
Please send email to me. Thanks,

-Harri


----------



## Jonathan C. (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Name?*

Carbs was my nickname from 7th grade though this last year when I changed church's. Entering College, the name no longer applies because I am no longer a member of that church,
It represents a group of people I despise, and a stage in my life in which I have left.


Harri Rautiainen said:


> Jonathan,
> 
> Only forum admin team can change member names.
> Please send email to me. Thanks,
> ...


Thanks Harri, after I figure out what name I would like to change it to I'll PM you.

Thanks
~JOnathan


----------



## RootyTootoot (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Name?*



Carbs said:


> Carbs was my nickname from 7th grade though this last year when I changed church's. Entering College, the name no longer applies because I am no longer a member of that church,
> It represents a group of people I despise, and a stage in my life in which I have left.


"Despise" is a strong word, Jonathan. "In this bright future, you can't forget your past." Or something...


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: Name?*

Carbs, dont feel bad. Id just asoon loose mine...or at least the numbers after it but Im stuck. Carbs isnt so bad. Just dont bother thinking about it. Its just a screen name. If its always going to have to fit your probably always going to want to change it.


----------



## martysax (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: Name?*

This raises the semi-Shakespearean question:

_Would a Rose by any other name have Thorns as Sharp?_


----------



## Jonathan C. (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Name?*



RootyTootoot said:


> "Despise" is a strong word, Jonathan. "In this bright future, you can't forget your past." Or something...


No Rooty, I despise this church, and that group of people.
I used to have to fight other teenagers to play in the orchestra. Back when I was in 7th grade, I used to be a real church goer, but now Church means way less. 


Sigmund451 said:


> Carbs, dont feel bad. Id just asoon loose mine...or at least the numbers after it but Im stuck. Carbs isnt so bad. Just dont bother thinking about it. Its just a screen name. If its always going to have to fit your probably always going to want to change it.


Thanks Sigmund, I think I'll ask for it to be changed to my name
Jonathan Carbonaro
or
jonathan

Which one do you guys think?


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: Name?*



Carbs said:


> Carbs was my nickname from 7th grade though this last year when I changed church's. Entering College, the name no longer applies because I am no longer a member of that church,
> It represents a group of people I despise, and a stage in my life in which I have left.
> 
> Thanks Harri, after I figure out what name I would like to change it to I'll PM you.
> ...


In my post I asked you to send me *email.*

rgds,


----------

